# Funny Poo, Hardly eating *pic*



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Red skin settling and quill lossage is easing after 5 doses of his meds. But more angst.

Pardon my spelling/grammer as its 10 after 5 am and Sheldons throwing a hissy fit.

If you missed me other threads: Got Sheldon to a reputable vet, after unsucessfully curing him with Revolution,m we had tripple check fot mites, then a skin smear resulted in a bacterian skin infection.

He's on .14cc's of Clindamycin. Twice a day for 14 days. He started on Thursday. I also got some. Humilac spray to sooth his skin.

4o far that's working well. I'm certain I'm getting 95% of the meds in his mouth. He likes it. However I put 4 tsp food in his dish on Thursdsay and 2 crickets last night. He's eaten about half and the crickets look like they may have been chomped a bit. *i guess he's decided he don't like them*

- saw him have a couple bites of kibbles yesterday but he used to eat like 6 tsp's and demand more!

Could the meds be bothering him? He seems extra cranky 

*lso poo pic, seems a bit softer then normal and two toned??! What the heck?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I know for humans diahrea is a side effect of clindomyacin. And if his stool is soft it's possible his tummy isn't feeling the greatest which may explain the crankiness.

I would still call the vet to double check on the poop thing, but I bet it's the antibiotic. Poor Sheldon! Good luck!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Weaver. Ill give them a shout soon. I wanna wait for another poo and see if this is maybe a fluke? I was going to syringe feeds him some of his sweet potatoes but I think its too soon? He seems ok otherwise. Augh Shawn teases me for being an overly concerned Momma lol.

I was worried his little tummy might be upset


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes poop can be two toned and usually it just means the darker stuff has less moisture or has been sitting in the intestines longer. 

I'm glad you finally got an answer to his skin issues and he is on the mend.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Rivoli is always going on about probiotics. You may want to drop her a note - I'm sure she'll be glad to help and relieved that you will likely DO something about it, unlike me, who keeps forgetting to buy the stuff.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you both. Still worried about his drastic desire not to noms though


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm texting her now to get back to you. I think she's busy for the next little bit but she WILL get back to you. She always seems to be syringing somebody.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy to see a hedgie Mommy so concerned about her hedgie baby.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

MissC said:


> I'm texting her now to get back to you. I think she's busy for the next little bit but she WILL get back to you. She always seems to be syringing somebody.


I wanna keep the syringing down to a minimum if I can. He's got his boost now


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Any antibiotic can mess with a hedgehog's GI. Some tolerate them better than others. Two toned stool, green stool, loose stools can all be symptoms of antibiotics. If the stools continue to worsen, get looser, more frequent, contact your veterinarian. Sometimes you have to change what meds they are taking.

Antibiotics can cause them to go off their food too as some of them make them feel sick. Again talk to your vet. This isn't helping him if it is making him not want to eat. A dosage change/frequency or change of meds may be in order.

I just recently was giving a hedgehog a medication and 12 hrs after her first dose she started acting differently (couldn't get comfortable), 12 hrs later started having watery stools. We changed her dosage. What was a once a day became 2xs a day but half doses. Her body couldn't tolerate the larger doses all at once.

Whenever I give antibiotics I start probiotics. Give the probiotics between antibiotic dosages, preferably mid way between doses, but if you cannot do that, at least 4 hrs before/after. Given too closely together the antibiotics will kill the probiotics and you'll get no benefit from giving them. I always give mine the probiotics for at least a week after I stop the antibiotics to ensure the GI flora has returned.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Kalandra and suggestions brand name etc of probiotics?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to any health food store and pick up a bottle of acidolphilus. It should be located in the human supplement area, and it should be refrigerated. Pick one with the highest billions count. It will come in capsules that you will break open and sprinkle onto his food or into a food mix. Dosage is real scientific, a hefty sprinkle. If I have one that is not eating, I'll sprinkle a larger amount into the food mix that I'm syringe feeding. 

There are other products like Bene-bac that you can get, but I've always had great success with just acidolphilus.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Tops! Thank you. Ill be looking into this today. We have a vitamin/heath stop store here in the mall. Thanks Kal!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

No problem. Oh one last thing, you may or may not see immediate results. It can take a day or two to help, or you may not see normal stools until after the antibiotics are stopped. However it should help prevent it from getting worse. As I mentioned though, if the stools or appetite worsen, call your vet and give him an update on what is happening. He may want to change medication or dosage/timing.

Keep us updated on how he does, hopefully this will be just a little hurdle to cross and he will be a healthy happy hedgehog soon.


----------

